# Homelite Water pump



## Bean Head (Jul 11, 2006)

I have an old (1982) Homelite "Waterbug" water pump. The engine is a small (app. 25cc) 2 cycle gasoline engine. The problem is the piston is broken and I have not been able to find any dealer who can sell me a new piston and ring. The only markings are the #70367B and this doesn't turn up in any parts list (plus no one has a list for the "waterbug"). The piston is 1.309 dia and is 1.235 tall from bottom of skirt to top. The wrist pin is 0.311 dia and held in by a spring clip in each side of the piston. Can anyone tell me the part # to order or have one of these to sell. Any info in reparing this pump would be appreciated.


----------



## crigby (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi,
I realize that this is nearly three years old, but I just happened upon this site today and I know the answer. It is a modified chainsaw engine and you should look for parts for an old XL saw.
Peace,
Clarke


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Bean Head said:


> I have an old (1982) Homelite "Waterbug" water pump. The engine is a small (app. 25cc) 2 cycle gasoline engine. The problem is the piston is broken and I have not been able to find any dealer who can sell me a new piston and ring. The only markings are the #70367B and this doesn't turn up in any parts list (plus no one has a list for the "waterbug"). The piston is 1.309 dia and is 1.235 tall from bottom of skirt to top. The wrist pin is 0.311 dia and held in by a spring clip in each side of the piston. Can anyone tell me the part # to order or have one of these to sell. Any info in reparing this pump would be appreciated.


call me tommorrow use the link in my signature to get the phone # i have the waterbug ipl 

parts list


----------



## Riplin (May 23, 2010)

*gas mix ratio*

Hello I realize this thread is very old too but was wondering if anyone knew the fule/oil mix ratio for the homelite p-100 waterbug?
I inherited one and it has no manual and i'm trying to find the mix ratio


Thanks

Riplin


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

32:1 was the ratio when I was selling them several years ago.


----------



## Riplin (May 23, 2010)

*thank-you*

Thank-you very much for the quick response. I tried 25:1 and it ran ok but now that i know the right mix it won't fould up as quick


again much appreciated


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> 32:1 was the ratio when I was selling them several years ago.


do you still have parts for them on the shelf ?


----------



## Vera (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a homelight waterbug. will sell, motor works well, crack in pump casing,
UT #50214 SER # TF 00341


----------

